# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Удалить следы HASP

## dimsunv

Вот и наша пиратская бухта подняла белый флаг. Теперь бы вычистить систему. Поудалял все драйвера aks*, hardlock, hasplms и тд. Но все равно при загрузке создается "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Aladdin Shared\HASP\log\aks.etl.013"
Как найти эту падлу?

----------


## Lucky Patcher

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-j0KPenKQiJuWA?w=1

Вот отсюда скачал https://infostart.ru/public/915488/

Вроде всем помогает.

----------


## Detsle

> Вот и наша пиратская бухта подняла белый флаг. Теперь бы вычистить систему. Поудалял все драйвера aks*, hardlock, hasplms и тд. Но все равно при загрузке создается "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Aladdin Shared\HASP\log\aks.etl.013"
> Как найти эту падлу?


Сделал, как ниже написали, перезагрузил после в Безопасный и потом в обычный, и файл опять на месте.
Куда копать? как эту заразу убить?

----------

